# Ich überlege (mir), Mathematik oder Physik zu studieren



## Lenaelric

Ich möchte wissen ob das korrekt ist :

Ich überlege mir Mathematik oder Philosophie zu studieren.

Ich habe es mal gesehen aber ich bin leider nicht sicher ob dass korrekt ist oder nicht... '-'


----------



## Demiurg

Der Satz ist soweit korrekt, es fehlt nur ein Komma:

_Ich überlege (mir)*,* Mathematik oder Philosophie zu studieren._


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Ich überlege (mir)*,* Mathematik oder Philosophie zu studieren.


Kann man das wirklich so sagen? "überlegen" bedeutet doch,_ "etw. bedenken, durchdenken, bevor man sich zu etw. entschließt"._

Meine Version wäre: "Ich überlege mir, ob ich Mathematik oder Philosophie  studieren soll."


----------



## bearded

Um die Konstruktion ''zu + Infinitiv'' zu behalten, auch _Ich erwäge, Mathematik oder Philosophie zu studieren _(vielleicht ist 'erwägen' etwas gehoben).
Meines Erachtens handelt es sich nicht um eine Wahl  ''ob dies oder jenes'', sondern vielmehr um ein ''oder = oder auch''. Dies sollte die Anfragerin präzisieren.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> _Ich erwäge, Mathematik oder Philosophie zu studieren_



oder "_Ich ziehe in Betracht, Mathematik oder Philosophie zu studieren"_


bearded said:


> Meines Erachtens handelt es sich nicht um eine Wahl ''ob dies oder das andere'


Diese Möglichkeit hatte ich auch _erwogen_ , aber die Formulierung ist nicht eindeutig.
_ Ich überlege (mir)*,* Mathematik oder Philosophie zu studieren." _(für mich =)_ "Ich überlege, ob ich Mathematik oder Philosophie studieren soll." _ auch hier könnte man _'oder auch' _verstehen_.
_
Nur in_ "Ich  frage mich, ob ich Mathematik oder (eher) Philosophie studieren soll." _wäre die Aussage eindeutig: _"entweder, oder" _


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> die Formulierung ist nicht eindeutig.


Genau. Die Anfragerin sollte angeben, was sie genau meint.


----------



## Demiurg

JClaudeK said:


> Kann man das wirklich so sagen? "überlegen" bedeutet doch,_ "etw. bedenken, durchdenken, bevor man sich zu etw. entschließt"._



Ich halte den Satz für völlig idiomatisch.  Siehe auch Google News für Belegstellen aus Zeitungsartikeln.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Ich halte den Satz für völlig idiomatisch.


O.K., ich nehme das zur Kenntnis.  Dann hat sich die Bedeutung von "überlegen" erweitert/ verschoben, seitdem ich nicht mehr in Dtl. lebe.


----------



## Demiurg

JClaudeK said:


> O.K., ich nehme das zur Kenntnis.  Dann hat sich die Bedeutung von "überlegen" erweitert/ verschoben, seitdem ich nicht mehr in Dtl. lebe.



Ich halte es eher für 'gehobene' Sprache. Ohne "mir" ist es analog zu "erwägen", weshalb ich das "mir" hier auch als störend empfinde.
_
Ich überlege, Philosophie zu studieren.
Ich erwäge, Philosophie zu studieren._


----------



## Lenaelric

Demiurg said:


> Der Satz ist soweit korrekt, es fehlt nur ein Komma:
> 
> _Ich überlege (mir)*,* Mathematik oder Philosophie zu studieren._



Vielen Dank!


----------



## Lenaelric

bearded said:


> Genau. Die Anfragerin sollte angeben, was sie genau meint.


Was möchtest du wissen? Ich wollte nur wissen ob mein Satz korrekt ist oder nicht ._.


----------



## bearded

Meinst Du:'' ich muss entscheiden, ob ich  Mathematik oder Philosophie studieren soll'' = ich muss entscheiden, entweder Mathematik oder Philosophie zu studieren ? Oder meinst Du: ''ich überlege/erwäge/beabsichtige, Mathematik oder vielleicht  auch Philosophie zu studieren'' ? Dein Originalsatz ist etwas zweideutig... und dies macht es schwer, ihn zu beurteilen.


----------



## Hutschi

Lenaelric said:


> Was möchtest du wissen? Ich wollte nur wissen ob mein Satz korrekt ist oder nicht ._.


Ohne Kontext können wir nur sagen, ob er syntaktisch korrekt ist, nicht aber, ob er semantisch korrekt ist.


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> ''oder = oder auch''


 Diese Lesart wäre mir nie in den Sinn gekommen. Vielleicht handelt es sich hier um einen Unterschied zwischen dem Deutschen und dem Englischen?

Im Englischen wäre der Satz zwar auch zweideutig, mit zwei möglichen Lesarten, aber Deine wäre nicht eine davon:

_I'm thinking about studying math or philosophy. _

Lesart 1: I'm thinking about studying [math] or [philosophy]. >>> entweder "math" oder "philosophy" 
Lesart 2: I'm thinking about studying [math or philosophy]. >>> entweder eins der beiden Fächer (also entweder "math" oder "philosophy") oder keins davon 

Lesart 3 (entweder "math" oder beide Fächer) ist nicht möglich. 

Weiteres Beispiel:

_Would you like coffee or tea?_

Lesart 1: Welches der beiden Getränke (Kaffee oder Tee) möchtest du trinken?
Lesart 2: Möchtest du eins dieser beiden Getränke trinken oder keins davon?
Lesart 3 (nicht möglich): Möchtest du nur Kaffee trinken oder sowohl Kaffee als auch Tee?


----------



## bearded

Sinnvolle Bemerkung, elroy.  Aber mein ''oder auch'' bedeutet (in meiner Absicht zumindest) nicht ''oder zusätzlich/auch Philosophie'', sondern etwas wie ''oder (ich überlege auch) / oder vielleicht...''.
I'm thinking of studying math, or maybe/or even (I'm thinking) philosophy.
Ich weiß nicht, ob da ein Unterschied zwischen Deutsch und Englisch wirklich eine Rolle spielt, aber z.B. JClaudeK scheint, meine Lesart voll begriffen zu haben (#5.  Dein ''would you like'' ist klar eine Frage - anders als ''ich überlege'').


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> ''oder (ich überlege auch) / oder vielleicht...''


 Jetzt habe ich den roten Faden verloren. Worin unterscheidet sich dann diese Lesart von der anderen von Dir erwähnten ("ob dies oder jenes")? Könntest Du den Unterschied, den Du zwischen den beiden Lesarten empfindest, nochmal konkret erläutern? 





bearded said:


> Dein ''would you like'' ist klar eine Frage - anders als ''ich überlege''


 Dass es eine Frage ist, spielt hier keine Rolle. Du kannst den Satz ruhig in eine Aussage ändern - "I'm thinking of getting coffee or tea". Die Analyse bleibt unverändert.


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> Ich halte den Satz für völlig idiomatisch.


Ich auch.

Die Konstruktion "sich überlegen, etwas zu tun" ist absolut idiomatisch und sehr verbreitet.


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> Im Englischen wäre der Satz zwar auch zweideutig, mit zwei möglichen Lesarten, aber Deine wäre nicht eine davon:
> 
> _I'm thinking about studying math or philosophy. _
> 
> Lesart 1: I'm thinking about studying [math] or [philosophy]. >>> entweder "math" oder "philosophy"
> Lesart 2: I'm thinking about studying [math or philosophy]. >>> entweder eins der beiden Fächer (also entweder "math" oder "philosophy") oder keins davon
> 
> Lesart 3 (entweder "math" oder beide Fächer) ist nicht möglich.



In der Theorie unterscheidet man zwischem logischem OR (Mathematik oder Philosophie oder beides) und logischem XOR (entweder Mathematik oder Philosophie).


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> In der Theorie unterscheidet man zwischem logischem OR (Mathematik oder Philosophie oder beides) und logischem XOR (entweder Mathematik oder Philosophie).


Richtig, so ist es in der Logik und IT.

In der deutschen Sprache kann ein einfaches "oder" beide Funktionen haben, also entweder OR oder XOR bedeuten. Nur der Kontext kann das entscheiden und manchmal bleibt es unklar. 

Wer XOR meint und die Unterscheidung als wichtig erachtet, muss "entweder ... oder" verwenden. Im Alltagsgebrauch ist ein schlichtes "oder" aber häufiger, wenn der Hörer die Bedeutung leicht erschließen kann.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Worin unterscheidet sich dann diese Lesart von der anderen von Dir erwähnten ("ob dies oder jenes")? Könntest Du den Unterschied, den Du zwischen den beiden Lesarten empfindest, nochmal konkret erläutern?


- Ich frage mich, ob ich (nur) Kaffee oder auch Tee trinken soll (Zusatz)
- er fragt mich, ob ich Kaffee oder Tee trinken möchte (entweder oder)
- ich möchte heute Kaffee, oder auch Tee, trinken (d.h. Tee würde evtl. als Alternative auch passen): meine Lesart.


----------



## Kajjo

_Möchten Sie Kaffee oder Tee? <this is an XOR question, no other interpretations possible>
_
However, there might be some people who don't want either.

Please note that these kind of XOR questions cannot easily be rephrased using "entweder oder". Questions about selections do not use "entweder oder", even if they are clear XOR selections.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> _..._
> 
> Please note that these kind of XOR questions cannot easily be rephrased using "entweder oder". Questions about selections do not use "entweder oder", even if they are clear XOR selections.


I fully agree.



elroy said:


> ...
> _I'm thinking about studying math or philosophy. _
> 
> Lesart 1: I'm thinking about studying [math] or [philosophy]. >>> entweder "math" oder "philosophy"
> Lesart 2: I'm thinking about studying [math or philosophy]. >>> entweder eins der beiden Fächer (also entweder "math" oder "philosophy") oder keins davon
> 
> Lesart 3 (entweder "math" oder beide Fächer) ist nicht möglich.
> ...



I agree. The same as in German.

Depending on context also following is possible:

Lesart 2a: I'm thinking about studying [math or philosophy]. >>> entweder eins der beiden Fächer (also entweder "math" oder "philosophy") oder keins davon oder etwas anderes ...


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ohne weiteren Kontext gibt es hier für meine Begriffe nur eine naheliegende Interpretation. Der Sprecher (oder hier: die Sprecherin) möchte studieren, er weiß aber noch nicht was. Nun überlegt er, ob es Mathematik oder Philosophie sein soll (XOR). Man kann zwar nicht völlig ausschließen, dass OR gemeint ist, aber so würde den Satz mMn kaum jemand auffassen. Wenn man sagen will, dass man vielleicht auch beides studieren möchte, muss man das dazusagen, wenn der Adressat der Aussage diese so verstehen soll. (Darüber herrscht hier glaube ich auch Konsens.) Auch die Deutung „oder“ = „oder auch“ ist für mich (ohne weiteren Kontext) durchaus nicht naheliegend. Auch das müsste man normalerweise dazusagen, wenn man die Aussage so meint und so verstanden werden möchte.


----------



## Kajjo

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ohne weiteren Kontext gibt es hier für meine Begriffe nur eine naheliegende Interpretation. Der Sprecher (oder hier: die Sprecherin) möchte studieren, er weiß aber noch nicht was. Nun überlegt er, ob es Mathematik oder Philosophie sein soll (XOR). Man kann zwar nicht völlig ausschließen, dass OR gemeint ist, aber so würde den Satz mMn kaum jemand auffassen. Wenn man sagen will, dass man vielleicht auch beides studieren möchte, muss man das dazusagen, wenn der Adressat der Aussage diese so verstehen soll. (Darüber herrscht hier glaube ich auch Konsens.)


 Vollkommen richtig.



Schlabberlatz said:


> Auch die Deutung „oder“ = „oder auch“ ist für mich (ohne weiteren Kontext) durchaus nicht naheliegend. Auch das müsste man normalerweise dazusagen, wenn man die Aussage so meint und so verstanden werden möchte.


Ich glaube, du hast da @bearded falsch verstanden. Es gibt doch diese Formulierung mit "vielleicht auch" als Abtönungspartikel, die nicht im Sinne von zusätzlich sondern als Ergänzung zu "entweder oder" gemeint ist -- ich empfinde das als sehr idiomatisch. In dem Titelsatz passt es aber weniger gut rein.

_Ich warte jetzt noch fünf Minuten oder vielleicht auch zehn Minuten -- aber keine Minute länger!_


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Vollkommen richtig.
> 
> 
> Ich glaube, du hast da @bearded falsch verstanden. Es gibt doch diese Formulierung mit "vielleicht auch" als Abtönungspartikel, die nicht im Sinne von zusätzlich sondern als Ergänzung zu "entweder oder" gemeint ist -- ich empfinde das als sehr idiomatisch. In dem Titelsatz passt es aber weniger gut rein.
> 
> _Ich warte jetzt noch fünf Minuten oder vielleicht auch zehn Minuten -- aber keine Minute länger!_


Ich stimme Kajjo völlig zu.

Beim Sprechen:
Beachten muss man, dass es unterschiedlich betont wird. Im vorhandenen Sinn (Abtönungspartikel) ist "oder" betont (auf der ersten Silbe) und "auch" unbetont.

Wenn man mit "auch" "ebenfalls" meint, wird "auch" stark betont und sogar noch etwas abgesetzt.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ich glaube, du hast da @bearded falsch verstanden. Es gibt doch diese Formulierung mit "vielleicht auch" als Abtönungspartikel, die nicht im Sinne von zusätzlich sondern als Ergänzung zu "entweder oder" gemeint ist -- ich empfinde das als sehr idiomatisch. In dem Titelsatz passt es aber weniger gut rein.
> 
> _Ich warte jetzt noch fünf Minuten oder vielleicht auch zehn Minuten -- aber keine Minute länger!_


Ich würde das semantisch schon als ein inklusives und nicht als ein exklusives _oder_ verstehen, allerdings im Raum der _möglichen_ und nicht im Raum der _tatsächlichen _Ereignisse.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Kajjo said:


> Ich glaube, du hast da @bearded falsch verstanden. Es gibt doch diese Formulierung mit "vielleicht auch" als Abtönungspartikel, die nicht im Sinne von zusätzlich sondern als Ergänzung zu "entweder oder" gemeint ist -- ich empfinde das als sehr idiomatisch. In dem Titelsatz passt es aber weniger gut rein.


Ich meinte:


bearded said:


> - ich möchte heute Kaffee, oder auch Tee, trinken (d.h. Tee würde evtl. als Alternative auch passen): meine Lesart.


und:


bearded said:


> Meines Erachtens handelt es sich nicht um eine Wahl ''ob dies oder jenes'', sondern vielmehr um ein ''oder = oder auch''.


… und ich hoffe, dass ich da nichts falsch verstanden habe  Meine Auffassung ist: Es geht hier um ein „entweder oder“, bei dem beide Alternativen (Mathe oder Philos.) als gleichwertig anzusehen sind. Wenn man es anders meint, muss/sollte man es auch anders formulieren, z. B. „Ich überlege (mir), ob ich Mathematik oder nicht doch lieber Philosophie studieren soll“.


----------



## Kajjo

Schlabberlatz said:


> Es geht hier um ein „entweder oder“, bei dem beide Alternativen (Mathe oder Philos.) als gleichwertig anzusehen sind.


Ich stimme dir zu. Im Titelsatz ist das so und das ist auch die normale, idiomatische Ausdrucksweise.


----------



## bearded

Schlabberlatz said:


> dass ich da nichts falsch verstanden habe


Du hast  nichts falsch verstanden.  Ich hatte ''oder (auch)'' im Sinne von ''oder vielleicht doch lieber'' gedeutet. Vielleicht ist diese Deutung beim OP-Satz nicht ganz plausibel.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Anscheinend ist diese Deutung beim OP-Satz nicht ganz plausibel.


Zumindest nicht sonderlich idiomatisch in diesem konkreten Satz. Aber "oder vielleicht" würde funktionieren.


----------

